# Super Sexy .GIF Page



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

BEGIN.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just keep it within guidelines


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gojira said:


> BEGIN.


This is sick, but funny :lol


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

gojira said:


>


Holy **** this is amazingly cute!


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Dehabilitated said:


> Holy **** this is amazingly cute!


Bahaha, I know right, they scared the crap out of the little fugger. I'm sure he's alright though, just got the bejezus scared out of him lol 



millenniumman75 said:


> Just keep it within guidelines


Pray tell, what are the guidelines? That was tame and mild XD That's not how cat's mate, anyways, haha

Glad you lol'd though


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

lol I can't decide which one is my favorite. The poor raccoon thingy and his caring friend are cute though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gojira said:


> Bahaha, I know right, they scared the crap out of the little fugger. I'm sure he's alright though, just got the bejezus scared out of him lol
> 
> Pray tell, what are the guidelines? That was tame and mild XD That's not how cat's mate, anyways, haha
> 
> Glad you lol'd though


None of those violate, except maybe the cat one - he does look like he is enjoying himself, but if he isn't, then it's okay.

No genitalia, breasts spillling out, dental floss thongs, groping, grabbing, or sex :lol.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> None of those violate, except maybe the cat one - he does look like he is enjoying himself, but if he isn't, then it's okay.
> 
> No genitalia, breasts spillling out, dental floss thongs, groping, grabbing, or sex :lol.


Ok, I can live with that


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gojira said:


> Ok, I can live with that


I was just kidding - but yeah, the rules are pretty straightforward.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> I was just kidding - but yeah, the rules are pretty straightforward.


Well yh, but pretty sure those things would probably get you working on getting yourself banned lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gojira said:


> Well yh, but pretty sure those things would probably get you working on getting yourself banned lol.


Well, flat out pornographic material would be severe, but normally, it doesn't happen with one incident.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, flat out pornographic material would be severe, but normally, it doesn't happen with one incident.


Yh, I already stumbled onto a porn .GIF the other day on here haha.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

rouge the bat is a straight-male-furry's dream


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> This is sick, but funny :lol


That is actually really cool. I think.. Is the cat twerking or what is going on there :con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Roberto said:


> That is actually really cool. I think.. Is the cat twerking or what is going on there :con


I think there is someone off-camera pulling up on the cat's tail. I am surprised the cat doesn't snap. :afr


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

feel free to caption this, i won't mind at all


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> feel free to caption this, i won't mind at all


"Hi there Mama Bear, my name is Bob, and I used to have Social Anxiety."


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> I think there is someone off-camera pulling up on the cat's tail. I am surprised the cat doesn't snap. :afr


You are absolutely correct, sir.

P.S. Happy late birthday, I think? XD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gojira said:


> You are absolutely correct, sir.
> 
> P.S. Happy late birthday, I think? XD


That poor cat.

And yes, my birthday was last week :banana. Thanks!


----------

